# New kitbash projects (new brite)



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to my local walmart and got a good deal on the new brite trains - $29. Now I have a few more pieces of rolling stock for kitbashes. I plan on doing somethging with the tender and my porter. Possibly converting to battery. I want to do something with the box car. Possibly making it taller and more backwoods looking. Here is the set I picked up.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you noticed yet that the pilot truck doesnt pivot aound the corners???









$29 bucks aint bad ...


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 12/01/2008 1:12 PM
Have you noticed yet that the pilot truck doesnt pivot aound the corners???









$29 bucks aint bad ...









Ya I did, I first tried tried to put it on a curve and thought why wont it go on. Then while inspecting it I noticed it does not turn. I figure I let the kids play with the engine and kitbash the rest.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Considering one myself actually...

Remove the front driver, bash the pilot, make a new boiler, Muhahahaa!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr Smith 

Love that picture of the pioneer as that is the RR I first worked for. Even saw it after they rebuilt it and put it on tour. Later RJD


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 12/01/2008 1:12 PM
Have you noticed yet that the pilot truck doesnt pivot aound the corners???









$29 bucks aint bad ...














Ung? I am holding in my formerly work-gnarled hands a New Bright Gold Rush with a pivoting front truck. And a back one, too. Perhaps mine's an older version, 'when they built them good'.









Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

OTOH, mine has six drivers.... and both trucks are two-wheelers. Hm. Probably not the same engine, ya think?









Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry for the multiple posts. It is 58 deg upstairs, here. I ordered a furnace Sunday. Been to a doctor and a wake today.

Vic, you've just solved my search for a civil-war era passenger coach pic that isn't all foggy and taken from half a mile away. Note the tender on that pioneer: it looks like a box on a flatbed. Now, do you happen to know what a two-axle passenger coach looked like? ca 1850?

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Snow,

Note the pic of the engine on the box. It's a 2-6-2. Your photo shows a 4-4-0.

That confused me, not a difficult thing to do.









Les, heading to bed.


----------



## zakowitz (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Howdy,
That looks like some fun stuff to kitbash..I am looking forward to some pics of what you come up with. 



Regards,
Zak


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a kitbash that I made from a Playmobile Engine.


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

That's one of the fun parts of our hobby, taking a genuine "toy", and using it as the base to become something that really looks great on our RR's. Richard, nice job on the 4-4-0!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 12/05/2008 7:18 PM
Snow,

Note the pic of the engine on the box. It's a 2-6-2. Your photo shows a 4-4-0.

That confused me, not a difficult thing to do.









Les, heading to bed.

Your right. I didnt even notice that. They are no doubt making them cheeper. Everything on the rolling stock is one mold. The ladders etc... are molded into the main cars. The old ones you were able to take off. Still worth it if you can get a good deal.


----------



## btlnco (Jul 24, 2010)

thats a pretty good conversion on the playmobil, hand i found that first i might have rethought the bachmann hauler conversion.. good work.. 
is that pretty muck all stock toy engine, painted up, with some details added? 
cheers 
jason


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 01 Dec 2008 04:02 PM 


Considering one myself actually...

Considering? You mean you're only just now finding a use for that cheeser I sent you?


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

wow old post dig up...


----------

